

10th ICFP contest has begun - Leon
http://smlnj.org/icfp08-contest/task.html
main page here: http://www.icfpcontest.org/
======
henning
"You submit your entry using the web form at
<http://icfpcontest.org/submit.php>"

It's a little ironic they use PHP for a contest that is supposed to
demonstrate the viability of functional programming languages.

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
Use the right tool for the job. "Functional" can have more than one meaning.

------
CSchonwald
maybe my sense of humor is bad, but am I correct in assuming the mars rover
reference is joke?

~~~
newt0311
yes. 75 ms communication between earth and mars is physically impossible
according to general relativity. Seeing as how nobody (including NASA) has
found a way around this limitation, messages back and forth between earth and
mars will always take on the order of minutes.

